# swell.gr: Skoda Octavia 5 VRS Enhancement/Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi again :wave:

Here is an Octavia VRS that came in the other day for an Enhancement and Protection Session.

After the necessary paint readings were taken with a PTG, the whole car was clayed with Dodo Juice Supernatural Clay. As a lubricant I used Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Clay Lube.

For paint enhancement I chose Menzerna PO203s on a Polishing Pad. As a final enhancement step I used Dodo Juice Lime Prime.

For paintwork protection, I applied 2 layers of Chemical Guys Jetseal 109, with the required intervals between applications, and for extra paint depth and warmth I applied a layer of Dodo Juice Supernatural, a wax which never ceases to impress me.

Windows were cleaned with Nanolex Premium Class Cleaner and were afterwards sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

On the black grilles I applied Chemical Guys Black on Black, on tires Meguiars M40 and for the exhaust tips I used Meguiars All Metal Polish.






50/50


















































































Before-After


































































































































































































































































































Finish


































































































































































































































thanks for viewing


----------



## stekav (Jan 22, 2010)

Back to black:buffer: nice job mike


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

top work mike!:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Reflections are amazing. Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job mate.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work mike


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Cracking results on a nice car!


----------

